# Hi just wanted to share my tank



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi! Welcome to TPT! 

Nicely done tank 
I have Rams myself. Not German Rams, but Bolivians. 
Congrats on the surprise baby!


----------



## Jessica Cocco (Jan 17, 2019)

Thank you. Happy to be here. Thank you I'm so excited! Baby is getting bigger and bigger every day. I have never had baby fish before. This is so much fun. 😃


----------

